# Duck & Goose Recipes



## Macker (Apr 27, 2004)

I cut up my Goose or duck in little bite size pieces then soak them over night in Coca Cola (It breaks down the Acids) Then i wrap them in a Strip of Bancon to seal the Wonderful Flavor put a Tooth pick threw it then either put them in the oven at 350* or Put them on the grill with tin foil down. Cook until bancon is done and Grabem while their hot. :evilsmile


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Put 4 goose breast fillets(2 geese) in a crock pot, cover with water, add a whole onion sliced in rings, about 1/2 cup chopped celery, 2 bay leaves, and a pouch of onion soup mix. cook for 6-8hrs on low. Pull the meat out and shred with a fork. Put on french bread with some of the Au-jus on the side for dipping.
I do this during the week..start it beofre i leave for work and it's done when you get home.


Duck or goose chilli...just use your favorite chilli recipe and sub waterfowl for beef.


----------



## Puddleduck (Feb 24, 2006)

An old college professor shared this with me and it is delicious. Goose or duck breast boneless, pound it thin, slice it about a 1/4" thick and pan fry it in alittle oil without flour or breading. When cooked remove the meat and put into a baking dish. With the drippings mix in liption onion soup mix and use cornstarch to make a milk white gravy. I like to put in large chunks of onions here but you decide. When the gravy is finished (make it thinner) pour it over the breast meat. Cover and bake at 350 for half hour or so. The meat is tender, juicy and alot of people will say it taste like beef. I have used this recipe since 1993 and alot of non waterfowl eaters really enjoyed it.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

daddyduck said:


> Anybody make goose summer sauage ? or duck?


i had some pepper sticks made at ron beasons in linwood with canadas,snows, and ducks, man were they awesome.

i like to take ducks or geese and grind them 50/50 with pork and make duck burgers. i add diced jalepenos or onions into the burger. cook just like a normal burger, very good. sometimes i finish them with sweet baby rays on top and a slice of cheese. their good that way too.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

Breast out your ducks or geese and cut into strips. dip them into egg and then coat them with aunt Jemima pancake mix. Fry the strips in olive oil or vegetable oil in a pan. I also like to cook perch the same way, but once you try duck this way you will want to kill them all. I even do this with "less desireable ducks" such as buffies and other divers some people swear they would never eat.


----------



## crushedcan (Mar 3, 2004)

I slice the breast into a pocket. Fry some bacon till it gets crispy. slice Jalepenos and shred some Pepper Jack cheese. Mix the three together and stuff the breast. Toothpick them and Barbeque. Only cook until the cheese melts. Also you can marinate the breast with whatever you like. I personally am a garlic freak.


----------



## buffalo (Dec 17, 2000)

After soaking in salt water over night cut meat into bite size chunks and wrap with a half of a slice of turkey bacon and a chunk of pineapple and secure with a tooth pick. Bake at 500 degrees for 15 minutes and then turn over and put back in oven for 5 minutes more. The kids love em    Also the other way is to spread on foil a thin layer of your favorite pork sausage and put breasts on the sausage. Then season with Canadian Steak seasoning and seal with the foil, cook til sausage is done then flip for 5 minutes. Enjoy


----------



## Big Shooter (Jun 24, 2001)

I save up a mess off breasts and make jerky in the oven. Take 1 10oz bottle of soy sauce and place in a stainless or glass bowl. In the now empty soy bottle put 3 Tbl honey and then fill to almost the top with hot water. Shake well to mix honey with water then add to soy. Add 1 Tbl of course ground black pepper, 2 Tbl of granulated garlic and 2-3 oz's of liquid smoke. Mrinate for at least 8 hours. I put the oven rack on the top and slide it out so its hanging over the oven door. Put some newspaper on the door then run a toothpick through each piece and hang jerky in between the grates. Let it drip for an hour on the paper.Put some foil on the bottom rack and cook at 180-200 degrees for 2 - 6 hours. It depends how thick you sice the breasts. It would'nt be deer camp without duck jerky and pickled eggs!:lol:


----------



## FishPointSlayer (Nov 26, 2005)

[/IMG] 

Here is a recipe that will knock yer socks off! I always make it for parties and don't tell the woman what it is and they love it.....then I tell them! :lol:


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

Goose breasts marinated in rasberry vinagrette dressing, then grilled. Pretty simple.


----------



## quackaddict (Aug 15, 2006)

heres one thats great for a cook out with friends!!! or a wild game dinner. take your goose breasts (as many as you want) soak in salt h2o to get the bloody taste out rinse and then cube (kabob sz chunks) soak in terriaki sauce and juice drained from pinnapple chunks (canned) save the pinapple in a ziplock*note* more ter. then pin.juice. (experiment in a sperate bowl till ya got it) add some pepper and garlic (fresh) if you want and soak breast cubes in for at least 2 hrs or over night is always better then you will need a six pack of your favorites and an onion cut in chunks put on a kabob sticker onion then pinapple goose pinapple onion repeat. put some tin foil on the grill and hit it with some cooking spray this is where the beer comes in:evil: open one for you and each of your buddys and stand around the grill and bs till the kabobs are done eat em hot off the grill even!! all you need is don ho and a hula girl and you are in luau land!!!!!!


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

4 duck breasts
3 good sized portabella mushrooms
1 Lb butter
2 Table spoons of garlic
1 bunch fresh basil
1 Bottle of red wine
1 box of wild rice

First finely chop your Basil and with Garlic add to soft butter. Mix togther and set aside.
Next heat 1 or 2 table spoons of olive oil in a skillet, slice your duck into thin slices and add to pan. While the duck is browning slice mushrooms the same thickness as the duck. When the duck has been browned add mushrooms and a good shot of red wine. Cover and let cook for about 15 minutes. Uncover add your herb butter you made earlier ( as much or as little as you like) and salt and pepper to taste. 
Serve over wild rice. It helps to make the rice first.


----------



## macdaddy (Feb 7, 2005)

I've found that Italian dressing marinade is the best. Chunk goose breast; marinade overnight in the Italian dressing. Next day, take some long sausage rolls, toast them; put them somewhere to keep them warm. In a pan, pour some vegetable oil and add sliced onions;fry. Let the onions start to get limp. Take out the marinaded goose chunks, sprinkle w/ Tony Chechere's Creole seasoning. Place in the pan with the onions. Do not over-cook the meat. When done, put the meat chunks & onions in the sausage buns, top with strips of soft provolone, mozzarella, or swiss. Neither Subway nor Quizno's has a sandwich like this one.


----------



## Slenky (Feb 11, 2003)

Goose breast
slice into pieces dip in beaten eggs roll in crushed saltines and fry in bacon greese until golden brown on both sides. It is awesome. Works great with venison too. Its so easy I can even do it. Have been cooking venison like this for years on opening morning in the deer blind.


----------



## Hare's Ear (Nov 19, 2004)

Pluck the breasts. Get ALL the down and feathers off the skin. Filet out the breasts leaving the skin on. Clean up any remaining feathers and down; check any shot holes for feathers and shot.
Lightly score (cut) the skin to minimize contracting of the skin when frying. Salt skin side. Remove tenderloins. Sprinkle salt, pepper, garlic powder, oriental 5 spice on meat side and tenderloins. 
In a large skillet, heat ¼ inch of cooking oil. Place breasts skin side down in hot oil. Fry for about 15 minutes checking to prevent burning. Fry until skin is golden and crispy. Remove breasts from oil. (The meat doesnt cook all that much.) Poor oil into a heatproof bowl. Quickly rinse out pan to get any burnt residue out. Add back a couple of table spoons of oil into pan. Heat up pan and oil. On one side cook veggies - onion, red & yellow peppers, bok chow, celery any other oriental veggies you like. After a minute or two add duck breast meat side down and the tenderloins. Cook for a couple of minutes. Add pea pods and bean sprouts to veggie side. Cook for another minute or two. Sprinkle toasted sesame seeds on veggies. You want the duck medium rare to medium. Dont over cook. You dont need to cook veggies and duck together in same pan  it just minimizes cleanup!

Serve with a warm teriyaki sauce mixed with some Thai chili paste, Hoisin sauce and oriental rice wine. Thicken sauce with corn starch mixed with soy sauce. (Make the sauce while duck skin is frying).

We order fried rice and Thai noodles from our favorite Thai restaurant. 
You will need steak knives to cut thin pieces of the duck. Yum!!!


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Duck Breast (pound with a hammer, mallet, or pan to flatten them out and tenderize them)

Soak them at least overnight in buttermilk

Put some vegetable oil in a frying pan...make sure the oil in nice and hot (300 degrees)

Do not wash the duck breast...take them from the buttermilk and dredge them in flour (you can season your flour anyway you like...my standard is a lot of pepper, garlic salt, chili powder, and cayenne pepper)

Fry until dark golden brown...meat is usually medium well at that point.

Serve with mashed potatoes or wild rice and a veggie = fine eating!! Enjoy!



Chad


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

marrinate the duck in a mixture of soy sauce and orange juice for 3-6 hours.
Wrap duck in THICK cut peppered bacon
Grill to perfection
place on top of your favorite rice (wild rice)
add sauteed portobello mushrooms
DYNOMITE 

I also love injecting duck breast with garlic butter, cajun, or lemon pepper and then grill or deep fry them.


----------



## GIBBY74 (Feb 9, 2004)

Sprinkle Tenderizer, Salt, Pepper and 1/2 tsp of Rosemary to meat
Cover with Chicken Broth (Goose and other birds) (Beef broth for Venison)
Add about 4 cloves of Garlic
Add 2 Bay Leaves and 1/2 tsp of Oregano

Cook over night in crockpot or longer


I usually don't care for goose but this is the absolute best.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Mine is very close to several others, but it's a crowd pleaser:
Duck breasts halved and quartered
Marinate in teriyaki overnight
Wrap each quarter in 1 slice bacon
Grill directly on rack until bacon is almost done
Baste with Sweet-Baby-Ray BBQ sauce
Turn once and remove when bacon is done.


----------

